
Uber’s Self-Driving Car Didn’t Know Pedestrians Could Jaywalk - hmottestad
https://www.wired.com/story/ubers-self-driving-car-didnt-know-pedestrians-could-jaywalk/
======
hmottestad
Sounds like Uber has a white list of possible objects that can be detected in
various scenarios. I wonder how it would work with a moose or when a child
runs across the road after a ball...

